

8 Apps Apple Killed Today At WWDC - Brajeshwar
http://www.cultofmac.com/231121/seven-apps-apple-killed/

======
ajtaylor
Based on the various reports of issues with iCloud losing data, I think
1Password is safe. If Apple took the time to make iCloud more robust, useful
and transparent it could definitely be a killer feature.

~~~
jesseendahl
Also, you know, the possibility of the NSA having all your passwords is kind
of uncool.

------
Flenser
Yahoo! Weather was a winner of The Apple Design Awards this year:
[https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/events/awards/](https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/events/awards/)

------
fakeer
1Password, last time I checked, is not only for OSX and iOS. But yes, to stay
relevant and in business they shall have to show their love all the
platforms(they are hardly noticeable outside of iWorld) they are on and maybe
they need to tweak the price a little. No, they are free to price it at
whatever amount they wish but LastPass is almost everywhere and it works like
charm and on iDevices there's iCloud KeyChain now.

Pandora, Spotify share the same fate. The entire world is not buying iDevices.
Well, it's a small portion actually. So if they also focus their energies to
lesser worlds maybe they have a better chance and if they make it a point that
"no, we are going to cater to the class only" then they will have to compete
against Apple on Apple's turf and within Apple's rules and laws and one fine
day Apple can simply them to get out which it has done before.

Instapaper might be killed actually depending upon how many Mac users actually
use Safari as their full time browser. I don't know any and among the people I
know - pocket and Pinboard are the services they mostly rely upon and this
kind of service(Instapaper included) are not much dependent on Safari either.

I don't really think any app or service is going to be killed until and unless
they become totally dependent on iOS and OSX and I don't think there's any
except like Instashare.

The author either assumed there isn't an ecosystem without an _i_ in their
names or with an _X_ in the end; or it was directly towards iWorld which
despite of being a MBA user I am not a member of.

